# psu query



## vinay1g (Jan 20, 2013)

i have a doubt whether the seasonic s12 430watt psu will be able to handle(which has 1(6pin) & 1(6+2)pin) the following configuration-
1)intel pentium g645.
2)gigabyte gah61m mobo.
3)1 stick of 2gb ddr3(1333mhz).
4)wd caviar blue(7200rpm) 500gb hdd.
5)lg dvdrw.
& 
6)msi gtx 560ti hawk.
Actually 560ti is mine which i want to use on my uncles pc(with above mentnd config.), as i'm going to his place for few days.so thought i'll play some games there too on his pc.
On the box of my card its written to have 35amp on 12v rails whereas that psu has 30amps on both combined 12v rails.
So should i take my card or not!
Thnks in advance!


----------



## asingh (Jan 21, 2013)

I think it would be fine.


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2013)

GTX 560 Ti needs around ~170 and rest of your components won't consume over 100-120W - so it's perfectly fine.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 21, 2013)

It will work fine


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

work fine!! 

use with no headaches


----------

